
Low grade “journalists” and internet mob attack RMS with lies. In-depth review - XzetaU8
https://sterling-archermedes.github.io/
======
dfraser992
This is an example of why I stay off the Internet (and especially Facebook)
<not the article, but what the article is talking about, or is an example of>.
There are now too many ideologues out there with deliberately poor reading
comprehension skills willing to outright manipulate, obfuscate, and every
other rhetorical trick in the book in order to "win".

So it has become pointless to even participate in all this bullshit. I guess I
learned something in the email flame wars I got involved in back in the day...
If the other side evinces some integrity, then one can learn from them, to see
what your blind spots are - But if they have no integrity, it is a waste of
time. And very few people nowadays have any integrity, certainly not the
loudmouths, pundits, and a lot of journalists.

Trump and Brexit are hopefully the nadir of all this sort of thing, but I
doubt it.

